# look what ups dropped off



## splluver (Feb 3, 2009)

sbs-01 -pb12-NSD i am blown away by the sound of this system,very happy


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to the shack and congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the new arrival gregger... you will certainly enjoy your system much more now. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard,
Enjoy your new speaker system


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Looks great! And sounds great! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## splluver (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome every one. just need to figure out how to calibrate with rew.
yamaha rxv-861 acer aspire one pc. digital boom stick spl meter probably won't work?:bigsmile:


----------

